# 62$ Vaporizer Bubbler!



## OGKushman (Dec 10, 2009)

49$ for the Digi Vap box

9$ for the 1/2 to 3/8 braided vinyl hose
&
4$ for rubber grommets
from home depot

Obviously is still filtering out more particulates. No explanation needed.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 10, 2009)

How does she smoke?
Of course, compared to the vape alone.
Very nice OG.
Thank you.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 10, 2009)

More details on that box, please, and comments?


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool....I hve a very similar vape...got it for 49 bucks free shipping on ebay and I love it...


----------



## zipflip (Dec 10, 2009)

cool build OG :aok:
 i took an old small vinnegar bottle thats shapped liek a small bong bout 5.5 inches tall and dremmeled out a hole for a grommet & a spare slider bowl style downstem. and i used the "O" ring from a spare slider bowl and just put it on the end the hose of my whip. when i take a draw i insert tube in the downstem like a slider bowl, and retract it to clear chamber..
  how's your work for ya?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

not to be dense but why bubble vapor?  Id rather do this with a bong..


----------



## zipflip (Dec 10, 2009)

idk bout kush's reasons, but mine are becuz wit the box style vapes like kush has posted above is bout identical to the one i got too--- the vapor is usually very hot and almost seems dry so its a wee bit hard. the bubbler cools it and you can almost take an endless draw.
  just makes it even smoother for me anyway.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

hmm nice. makes sense.


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 10, 2009)

The vape works better. The vapor is cooler and the bubbler is full of particles as can be seen in the pic above. I am looki g forthe healthiest way to get blitzed and this appears to be ahead of the curve. 
The box is just a standard digi vapor box. The original tube pulls vapor into the mason jar from the original glass bowl. 

There is plenty of junk to be filtered out of vaporized herbs!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> not to be dense but why bubble vapor?  Id rather do this with a bong..




:yeahthat:


----------



## Tater (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not going to lie, I'm disappointed I thought this was going to be a build your own vap thread.  

Cool none the less.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me a study saying marijuana smoke is bad for your lungs.  Ciggarettes are bad for your lungs because they cause Emphysema and block the small sacks in your lungs responsible for O2 transfer from doing their job, pot just irritates the large nodules in your throat and lungs and makes you cough, no biggie.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

Tater,

I agree that I was also hoping that it was a DIY for a bubbler vaporizer.  I guess I'll just have to stick with my ghetto water pipe and keep changing the water frequently and using ice water as much as possible.

I can't tell you where to find it but the State of California released a study showing that smoking marijuana could cause lung cancer (but they also list grilled or broiled meat as a carcinogen) and other lung problems, like tobacco, but the same study clearly showed that the problems was with inhaling ANY KIND of smoke not with the THC and cannaboids. I believe that the study showed that MJ was very significantly less of a hazard than tobacco, but any smoke is hazardous, regardless of the source.  

The bubbler  reduces that risk because it filters out more of the by products that come from burning any plant matter, cools the air and give nearer to a pure air-THC-cannaboid mixture than even just a vaporizer.

The comment about using this with a bong, I thought most bongs had the ability to be used as a bubbler by putting liquid in it.  In fact I've seen several bongs that wee made with the ability to use ice to cool the water even more.

Good smoking


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:
geesh sorry to disapoint u guys. 


Did any of you actually look at picture 4?????


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

OGKushman,

Yes I noticed all of the crud in the bubbler water.  That is the same reason I prefer a portable water pipe to a glass pipe.

Now if someone would only show us how to make a vaporizer then we'd be set.  Although I think I'd try to incorporate a bubbler inot the vap.

Good Smoking


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 13, 2009)

Making a vaporizer is simple. 

Any device that heats up your herb using convection and not combustion is a vaporizer. Smoking by using a flame ( weather a bubbler or not) is wasteful. Any way you look at it.

modify:

Heatguns
soddering iron (spelling?)
I used a hid lamp, grill, and teapot with great success
a magnifying glass works
a crack pipe works well

most newer vaporizers use a heat element wrapped in ceramic coating. 

If u want to learn about vap's there is plenty of info out there...

And happy VAPING!


----------

